# March goals



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

be more social at work and class
quit :cig next friday
get out of the house for something other than work/class/shopping


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

you should set a more specific goal for overcoming the social anxiety


----------



## musicteacher1987 (Jan 6, 2005)

Specific, short term goals are ideal. However, you can break down your current goal into steps that will help you to formailize the process a bit. This will also help you to guage your progress more easily. Depending on where you are at now, you could set a subgoal of saying hello to everyone in the room. Or, if you're way past that, Get involved in conversations, if by nothing else, simply showing that you are paying attention. Naturally, i don't know your situation so this is just a loose suggestion. Just a thought.


----------

